# New delivery! What accessories should I get?



## Gary S (10 mo ago)

I am new to the tesla world and just got the 2022 Model 3, Pearl white, Long Range 1 week ago. I was wondering what accessories should I get to keep my car looking like new?
Am I missing any other key accessories?

I was thinking about the RPM Pearl white mud flaps to go with my pearl white car. Any thoughts? Did anybody get they already and have some input?

https://www.rpmtesla.com/products/model-3-mud-flaps-set-of-4-39?variant=31560994160694
I was also thinking about getting the RPM lower door paint protection rock guard. Do I need this?

https://www.rpmtesla.com/products/m...k-guard-kit-3m-ppf-179?variant=39679139905590
I was also thinking about getting protective film to protect the rear bumper? Any thoughts?

https://www.rpmtesla.com/products/m...r-3m-protection-film-1?variant=14330758561851
I was also thinking of getting the Bomely mats for the frunk & trunk


Docking station for USB


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

May we suggest you consider giving some business to some of our Tesla Owners Online Sponsors? They're good companies who help support this community 🙏🏻

https://teslaownersonline.com/#too-sponsors-accessories.74
PPF is a must in my opinion if you use mudflaps that are common on Teslas as dirt get in between the flaps and the paint. Ask me how I know...
I'm also a big fan of matte screen protectors to keep glare and finger smudges at bay.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Gary S said:


> I am new to the tesla world and just got the 2022 Model 3, Pearl white, Long Range 1 week ago. I was wondering what accessories should I get to keep my car looking like new?
> Am I missing any other key accessories?
> 
> I was thinking about the RPM Pearl white mud flaps to go with my pearl white car. Any thoughts? Did anybody get they already and have some input?
> ...


I would give a resounding yes to your first 2 choices. The rest...not for me. I'm not sure I'd go with the white mudflaps, I'd worry that they would end up nasty looking, but I've never seen them in use. I'd consider PPF on at least the front fascia and the rocker panels, these areas can collect a lot of bugs and road debris and can be VERY difficult to keep clean.

On the interior, I wouldn't consider skipping a screen protector. It's about a $30 investment to protect you $3000 screen.

And as @TrevP suggests, check out the sponsors here. My personal favorite is Abstract Ocean; @AO - Pete's service and support is topped by no one.


----------

